# Different tube brands



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I was wondering if anybody out there in catty world has any experience, or know where I can find info about simple shot dipped latex vs dakung vs theratube. I'm looking for heavy bands for my starship and wasn't sure which was the best buy.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Its down to personal preference I'd think. Not even sure they're all that different either.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

There is good information here in this forum (Slingshot Bands and Tubes).

You might start with the pinned threads:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/

But "Best" is hard to nail down. There is performance overlap, plus the variable of changing performance through band length, elongation (draw length) and taper (or psuedo-taper).

It is a fascinating and worthwhile topic to explore.

Good luck!


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

What about simple shot dipped latex tubes? Any info on tbose?

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd start with DK 1842 or 1745 (doubles - effectively looped bands) - take it from there. Or even 2050... if you're using those large roller bearings. You're going to have to experiment...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I have SS tubes - look same as my DK ones TBH... And get same stretch as he mentions 450-475%...


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

That's what I was wondering if it was there version of dk tubes

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Going Simple Shot on anything is always a safe bet.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> Going Simple Shot on anything is always a safe bet.


Lol that's what I figured. They where my go to. They have dk tubes at the same price as theirs.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Dk bands are good quality - I've not had any issues yet. But obviously Simple Shot assures an extra layer of quality control - so it would be safer.

Also seems to be loads of suppliers lately of Chinese-style tubes...


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I'll prob go with that. Last time I looked tb was more expensive

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

many shooters say DANKUNG.com is the supplier of Simple Shot's tube .

Anybody to confirm that?



mattwalt said:


> Dk bands are good quality - I've not had any issues yet. But obviously Simple Shot assures an extra layer of quality control - so it would be safer.
> 
> Also seems to be loads of suppliers lately of Chinese-style tubes...


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

But they sell dk too at the same price.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll tell you what little I know about comparisons between the Dankungs and the Simple Shot tubes in a double or looped set up. The small SS tubes have a lighter pull than DK 2040. The medium SS tubes have a heavier pull than DK 1745. The SS tubes don't seem to cover as much middle ground as the DK tubes. My personal favorite for my ammo ( 3/8 hex nuts and .44 lead ) are the DK 1842. As far as speed goes, the 1842s shot neck and neck with the 1745s, but with a noticeably lighter pull. But I'm sure there is a point with heavier ammo that the 1745s would over take the 1842s. For a single tube set up, I do like the SS large tube, but I haven't tried any of the larger DK tubes yet. That's all I know so far. Good luck.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I also find DK 1842 and 2040 around the best option for 9.5mm steel


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I got some 3060 tubing for now. It's working pretty well!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It's a good safe bet going with Simple Shot. They are Slingshot people


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Just made this today dipped latex especially the small diameter is my favorite, and I've shot loads of tubes now


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Luck over skill said:


> Just made this today dipped latex especially the small diameter is my favorite, and I've shot loads of tubes now


So your vote is for the ss tubes?

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm on a mission to shoot unnecessarily large things as fast as possible.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Abenso said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> > Just made this today dipped latex especially the small diameter is my favorite, and I've shot loads of tubes now
> ...


Small diameter dipped latex  I shoot 44 lead and that throws it pretty fast and I've used heavier tubes too with no noticeable difference

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Luck over skill said:


> Abenso said:
> 
> 
> > Luck over skill said:
> ...


Interesting. I'm gonna be shooting 21g cylinders

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------

